# Mitchpdavis Helios Nutrition Log



## Spongy (Feb 23, 2019)

I will be coaching mitchpdavis for the next year in exchange for him keeping this log up to date.  I have offered to coach him free of charge for 2 very specific reasons.  Number 1: I love the fact this dude isn't just running into this with the expectation he needs to take drugs to make progress.  He very specifically stated he's not necessarily looking for that.  Number 2, and more importantly:  This is a thank you to all EMTs and emergency responders out there.  Some of you older members remember a few years ago my wife was almost killed by a drunk driver.  I have no doubt in my mind it was those first responders that saved her life.  So my most sincere thanks to all of you first responders!

I have laid out a few ground rules since this will be out there for everyone to see.  

You will post regular weight updates, regardless of whether good or bad.

You will be fully transparent regarding good days, bad days, and the like.  This will only work with 100% honesty.

You will post regular (preferably 1 time per week) photos to document composition changes.  All personal identifiers can be blurred of course.

I do not expect you to post a log of all your lifts/weights/reps, but I do expect you to track all of your weights and reps in a logbook to keep track of them yourself as this will be very important for your progression.

All of our communication will be in this log UNLESS you feel it needs to be private, in which case you can PM me.

My expectations for you are to keep an open mind and just trust my process.  This style of coaching will be more akin to what I provide my in person clients rather than online, so pay attention.  There not going to be anything glamorous about this.  

My expectations for the members of this forum are the same.  Trust my process even if it is different than your own.  This is not contest prep, this is not a sprint, and this is not a simple fix.  This is absolutely a lifestyle change and it is one I have aided in teaching many times.

Remember, no one ever said this was going to be easy...  But it's going to be amazing!

Post up here that you agree to the above and I will post a series of questions for you to answer to get started.  

Finally, thanks for doing this Mitch!


----------



## bigdog (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm watching! Let's do this damn thang!


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 23, 2019)

First off let me say I am so thankful for this opportunity, yes I believe the only real way to accomplish what I want is by hard work and proper diet, with that said I’ve tried prescription medication and I’m still on one for weight loss.  The results have been.... functional and we will discuss this later, but it’s not what i truly want. 
#2 I am proud to be an EMT. I’ve always wanted to help people in any way and what better way to help them when a person needs it the most. 

Yes spongy i agree agree to the rules posted. Let’s do this!


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 23, 2019)

This is awesome Spongy, props on doing this! Excited to see the transformation and log

Mitch...thanks for being here man and really having an open mind. Spongy going to rock your world. Also, thank you for your service as an EMT. have fun!


----------



## Spongy (Feb 23, 2019)

Awesome.  Let's get started with some basic info

Age
Height
Weight
Photo from the front
Photo from the side if possible
What time do you go to bed and wake up?
What is your current work schedule like?
What is your current cardio/weight regimen?
What time do you lift/do cardio?
Any food allergies?
What medications are you taking?
Are you taking any supplements?

I've gathered you are on doctor rx 200mg of test per week pinned once a week.  What are you T and E levels like?  I believe I read 400 and 47 when blood is drawn morning of pin.  Is that correct?

Are you on an AI?  If so which one and what is your dosing protocol?  Any HCG?

What foods can you absolutely not stand?

What is your favorite snack item?

Any pre existing conditions I should be aware of?

Are you open to taking any AAS that are not prescribed at any point?  I will not provide you with a source, just an FYI, so the question presumes you will be able to get the items on your own.  

We will start with this info and go from there.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 24, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Awesome.  Let's get started with some basic info
> 
> Age 32
> Height 6’3
> ...



I take a few different meds daily and I will list them in a post tomorrow when I get home, I want to make sure I spell it right more than anything..


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 24, 2019)

Bistolic 10 mg 1x daily for high blood pressure 
protonix 2x daily for acid reflux 
Qsymia 7.5   1x daily for weight loss
testosterone cypionate 200mg/ml 1xweek pinned
arimidex 1x weekly 
one a day vitamin for men 1x daily 

the Qsymia has made a major impact.. it changes the way food taste , more specifically the sugar, so now I don’t drink sodas or eat anything with high amounts of sugar or carbs because they taste like shit.. I don’t want to be on this med very long, it is high dollar and it screws with my mind.. but it is really made a difference and I can’t just stop it cold turkey.

the bistolic I may be able to stop taking after some weight drops and I improve my cardio.. there is no good reason for my high bp other that just being fat af .. same as the protonix. My acid reflux is due to being over weight.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 24, 2019)

ok thanks.

Adipex (Qsymia) is a rough one for sure.  Let's try to get you off that asap.

As I believe others have mentioned, try to get your doc on board for 100mg test x2 per week rather than 200mg at once.  Tell your 
doc you want to try it this way because on wednesdays and Thursdays you can tell you're dragging ass, tired, muddied brain function, etc...  There is no reason he shouldn't be on board.

If your E was 47 before you may not need the arimidex, and certainly not 1mg per week.  Do what your doc says but I can almost guarantee you are going to crash your E.

My ideal protocol for your TRT would be the following:

Monday AM - Pin 100mg
Monday PM -  .5 mg arimidex
Thursday PM - Pin 100mg 
Friday AM - .5 mg Arimidex

This is assuming you actually need 1mg, which I guess is possible.  

Also, talk to your doc about HCG.  Tell him you're concerned about fertility.  About a 25% chance you'll get it and definitely worth a shot!


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 24, 2019)

Spongy said:


> ok thanks.
> 
> Adipex (Qsymia) is a rough one for sure.  Let's try to get you off that asap.
> 
> ...



I can easily change my pin regiment,  but I would like to stay where I’m at till I do blood work again just to see what’s going on currently.  But I agree with all of y’all 2 times a week makes more sense. 
Can you give me more details on the HCG? Such as what it’s for what it’s going to help me do what ones  are preferred etc.  understand my wife works for my doctor and we are fairly close buds so anything is possible as long as it’s not going to cause harm.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 24, 2019)

Honestly HCG is good for maintaining fertility and keeping your testicles a normal size.  Without HCG your testicles will begin to atrophy.  HCG is by no means necessary, but it can be kind of a mind**** to have your nuts start shrinking.  If you are planning on having children I would consider it to be a must.

I am done having children so I choose not to use HCG.  I also fathered two beautiful girls while on over a gram of test and other assorted compounds and only light HCG usage...  So take what you will from it.  

I have also been reminded by a friend of mine on this board that he has a similar trt protocol as you and needs 1mg of arimidex to keep his estrogen in check.  So I think it is smart of you to wait until your next round of bloods to change anything up.


----------



## Trump (Feb 24, 2019)

This looks like it will be great I am signing up, good luck Mitch


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 24, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Honestly HCG is good for maintaining fertility and keeping your testicles a normal size.  Without HCG your testicles will begin to atrophy.  HCG is by no means necessary, but it can be kind of a mind**** to have your nuts start shrinking.  If you are planning on having children I would consider it to be a must.
> 
> I am done having children so I choose not to use HCG.  I also fathered two beautiful girls while on over a gram of test and other assorted compounds and only light HCG usage...  So take what you will from it.
> 
> I have also been reminded by a friend of mine on this board that he has a similar trt protocol as you and needs 1mg of arimidex to keep his estrogen in check.  So I think it is smart of you to wait until your next round of bloods to change anything up.



Well I had my nuts clipped years ago so no more kids for me.. but I enjoy my large nuts so I’ll keep an eye on it..


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 25, 2019)

well here you go. sorry about the sideways shot.. ill fix it next time...


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2019)

Perfect brother.  2 last questions for now.

1.  Ultimate goal?  Not necessarily weight, bodyfat, etc...  But more like general health, competing, fitness, etc.

2.  What's your relationship with alcohol like?  100% honesty and no judgement from anyone here.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 25, 2019)

Looking forward to following your journey, Mitch. Go kick a$$!


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 25, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Perfect brother.  2 last questions for now.
> 
> 1.  Ultimate goal?  Not necessarily weight, bodyfat, etc...  But more like general health, competing, fitness, etc
> all bull shit aside... I want to change my life. Yes it’s about weight as a whole, the weight I pack around is killing my back and knee . I need to drop to 220 but I’m aiming for 190 just to aim high.  No competition, no shows, no fighting. Just personal gain and to be a solid roll model for my kids.
> ...


so this is where that shitty med Qsymia comes into play yet again.  I drink whiskey not beer or anything else, I was taking about 3-5 mixed drinks a night 3-5 nights a week. Then I would go a few weeks of no drinking just because I didn’t want to drink. So no I’m not an alcoholic. But yes I really enjoyed it... HOWEVER....the pill has changed my taste in such a fashion that I can’t stomach the taste of any alcohol.  I tried to have a drink last night and no it’s just not happening. 
So the med is helping me form a good habit of drinking water and not soda and not drinking alcohol at all.. I don’t know if that’s better than the side effects of it but I think it is.  Just a temporary deal. End of March I will wing off it.


----------



## Trump (Feb 25, 2019)

I think personal gain and being a role model for your children is a great reason to get in shape.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> I think personal gain and being a role model for your children is a great reason to get in shape.


100%


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> I think personal gain and being a role model for your children is a great reason to get in shape.



Well when you wake up with the pain I feel some days.. it’s enough too.. but my kids drive me...


----------



## Trump (Feb 25, 2019)

We are all here to support you buddy



Mitchpdavis said:


> Well when you wake up with the pain I feel some days.. it’s enough too.. but my kids drive me...


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> We are all here to support you buddy



It’s much appreciated


----------



## Jin (Feb 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> We are all here to support you buddy



100% brother.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for all the responses and details.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 25, 2019)

Kick ass man.  You got this!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 25, 2019)

Can't wait to see this thread a year from now.  Spongy is great to work with, if you work with him on all he gives you the change will be dramatic.

Really going to the gym is not the hardest part, it's the work in the kitchen....it's constant.  Just know you have work to do and commit brother, you've got this!


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 26, 2019)

Progress fellas progress.. I know it’s probably going to slow down a bit before too long but right now I need to see results and I am.. 

304.2 lbs today. That’s 15 lbs 8 oz from the first time I went to the dr talking about “ I’m sick of this shit”


----------



## Trump (Feb 26, 2019)

Keep it coming Mitch, your only just started and making great progress



Mitchpdavis said:


> Progress fellas progress.. I know it’s probably going to slow down a bit before too long but right now I need to see results and I am..
> 
> 304.2 lbs today. That’s 15 lbs 8 oz from the first time I went to the dr talking about “ I’m sick of this shit”


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 26, 2019)

Trump said:


> Keep it coming Mitch, your only just started and making great progress



Untill I’m told otherwise my fail cal intake is around the 15-1700 mark. I seen a post where big dog said take your tdee and subtract 500.. well some how i manage to do just fine with way less then that.. I’m about 1000 less than my tdee ..


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Untill I’m told otherwise my fail cal intake is around the 15-1700 mark. I seen a post where big dog said take your tdee and subtract 500.. well some how i manage to do just fine with way less then that.. I’m about 1000 less than my tdee ..



Just listen to Spongy. You’d be surprised how much you can eat and still lose weight. 1000 calorie deficits would not have worked for me.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> Just listen to Spongy. You’d be surprised how much you can eat and still lose weight. 1000 calorie deficits would not have worked for me.


The sponge is a busy fella, he’s getting it all put together as we speak, but in the mean time I’m going to keep pressing on with what I’m doing.  
Cal trick you may not know.. 
get really fat then your tdee will go thru the roof!! Then it’s not to hard to drop 1k.. lol I’m just kidding, I’m not starving myself.. I’m just eating healthily foods.. more grilled chicken and no fast food. Zero coke and Dr Pepper.


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> The sponge is a busy fella, he’s getting it all put together as we speak, but in the mean time I’m going to keep pressing on with what I’m doing.
> Cal trick you may not know..
> get really fat then your tdee will go thru the roof!! Then it’s not to hard to drop 1k.. lol I’m just kidding, I’m not starving myself.. I’m just eating healthily foods.. more grilled chicken and no fast food. Zero coke and Dr Pepper.



The diets are very detailed. Just typing them up would take a long time and he has to formulate them first. I was a client myself. 

Keep pressing on but know that knowledge and is power and power makes things easier!


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2019)

When you have a good amount of excess bodyfat, you can get away with larger daily calorie deficits, because in effect you're walking around with tons of extra calories hanging off your body. Your body will utilize these much more willingly than if a lean person tried a large daily calorie deficit.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 26, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Untill I’m told otherwise my fail cal intake is around the 15-1700 mark. I seen a post where big dog said take your tdee and subtract 500.. well some how i manage to do just fine with way less then that.. I’m about 1000 less than my tdee ..




I went with a 1000cal deficit which using bro-math works out to 2 pounds a week. (It varies... this is based on a pound of fat being 3500 calories which is only loosely true)

You have to be careful dropping below that since your body will start to do things you don’t want to do at extreme deficits. You *might* be able to get away with 1500 depending on what your initial portion sizes were.

Make sure you don’t go below whatever minimum Spongy thinks is appropriate. To me, that’s more important then the size of the deficit but moderation over time is going to work much better then drastic short term stuff. Fight the urge for immediate results. As Jen says, it’s a lifestyle.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 26, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I went with a 1000cal deficit which using bro-math works out to 2 pounds a week. (It varies... this is based on a pound of fat being 3500 calories which is only loosely true)
> 
> You have to be careful dropping below that since your body will start to do things you don’t want to do at extreme deficits. You *might* be able to get away with 1500 depending on what your initial portion sizes were.
> 
> Make sure you don’t go below whatever minimum Spongy things is appropriate. To me, that’s more important then the size of the deficit but moderation over time is going to work much better then drastic short term stuff. Fight the urge for immediate results. As Jen says, it’s a lifestyle.




We poportions havent changed much.. if anything I’m eating more food.. the problem was that I was eating junk food daily , fast food and candy and soda,  so my calories have dropped dramatically but I’m still filling up pretty good.. 
lunch for me is 
8oz grilled chicken breast 
2 cups of mixed steamed veggies 
bottle water for a drink.. 

lunch use use to be 
bacon cheese burger with a large fry and large coke 

so I went from 850 calories to about 400 ish.. 
breakfeast was my worst.. 
donuts and chocolate milk.. about 1k cal in 4 donuts and 1 chocolate milk 
now I eat 1 cup of oats with a spoon of raisins in it.. 
no worries guys, I’m not starving by no means.. and I’m enjoying the change. Y’all are definitely making me think about it more than just trying random dumb crap .


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 27, 2019)

306 today. I have a 1600 cal left .. think I’ll have a desert, yogurt with fresh fruits? Not too bad huh?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> 306 today. I have a 1600 cal left .. think I’ll have a desert, yogurt with fresh fruits? Not too bad huh?



That actually sounds good, gonna go make that now.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 27, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> That actually sounds good, gonna go make that now.



Reeces peanut butter cups taste better.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 27, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> 306 today. I have a 1600 cal left .. think I’ll have a desert, yogurt with fresh fruits? Not too bad huh?




Maybe I’m missing something here. You have 1,600 calories left at 8:00pm while running a 1,000cal deficit? Either you’ve fasted the entire day, something is way off or I’m just missing the joke?

oh and Reese’s Peanutbutter cups were my diet mint nemesis.


----------



## Trump (Feb 27, 2019)

I thought that, maybe typo and he meant 600 cals left. Would make more sense 



Viduus said:


> Maybe I’m missing something here. You have 1,600 calories left at 8:00pm while running a 1,000cal deficit? Either you’ve fasted the entire day, something is way off or I’m just missing the joke?
> 
> oh and Reese’s Peanutbutter cups were my diet mint nemesis.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 27, 2019)

Trump said:


> I thought that, maybe typo and he meant 600 cals left. Would make more sense




My my daily goal is 2878 and I only take in 1504 for yesterday total.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 27, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Maybe I’m missing something here. You have 1,600 calories left at 8:00pm while running a 1,000cal deficit? Either you’ve fasted the entire day, something is way off or I’m just missing the joke?
> 
> oh and Reese’s Peanutbutter cups were my diet mint nemesis.




So so most of the tdee calculators are putting me at 
3700’s
so I take the 500 from that and say 3200.. 
but I’m not a heavy eater .. and stretching calories is not hard.. I’m still taking in 14-1800 calories a day, and that puts me well under 3200


----------



## Trump (Feb 27, 2019)

Got you mitch



Mitchpdavis said:


> My my daily goal is 2878 and I only take in 1504 for yesterday total.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 27, 2019)

Trump said:


> Got you mitch



So it’s really just because I’m so fat right now.. I have a crap load of extras for every thing.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 27, 2019)

It's so nice to see progress, is it not??


----------



## Spongy (Feb 27, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> So so most of the tdee calculators are putting me at
> 3700’s
> so I take the 500 from that and say 3200..
> but I’m not a heavy eater .. and stretching calories is not hard.. I’m still taking in 14-1800 calories a day, and that puts me well under 3200



Wrapping up your diet and training.  You will be eating more calories for sure, but it shouldn't be too hard to consume.  My guess is you're keeping fats pretty darn low right now so we will raise those up some.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 27, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> It's so nice to see progress, is it not??



Man im so hyped about it. I don’t know why it took me so long to do this.


----------



## Trump (Feb 27, 2019)

You wont be soon Mitch with your determination and spongys expertise you will see your body transform before your eyes 



Mitchpdavis said:


> So it’s really just because I’m so fat right now.. I have a crap load of extras for every thing.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 27, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Wrapping up your diet and training.  You will be eating more calories for sure, but it shouldn't be too hard to consume.  My guess is you're keeping fats pretty darn low right now so we will raise those up some.



ill post a complete meal log for the past week later tonight, it’s too hard to do on a iPhone. 

May not be the best meals but it works I guess..


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 27, 2019)

Rookie question, really aimed at spongy,( coach) 
is there anything I can do about long lasting effects of muscle burn? My damn arms are still burning from Saturday’s workout. 4 days later I’m still sore as hell. Just suck it up of what?


----------



## Trump (Feb 27, 2019)

Embrace the burn, to me that feeling makes me know I have trained hard enough 



Mitchpdavis said:


> Rookie question, really aimed at spongy,( coach)
> is there anything I can do about long lasting effects of muscle burn? My damn arms are still burning from Saturday’s workout. 4 days later I’m still sore as hell. Just suck it up of what?


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 27, 2019)

Trump said:


> Embrace the burn, to me that feeling makes me know I have trained hard enough



Yea.. just sucks when I hit that muscle group again..


----------



## Trump (Feb 27, 2019)

Spongy will direct you for your training but me personally I don’t train a muscle that still hurts. This week just gone I was due chest and tris and they both hurt so I skipped training till the next day. In your case I wouldn’t skip but maybe just do cardio if your in pain 



Mitchpdavis said:


> Yea.. just sucks when I hit that muscle group again..


----------



## November Ajax (Feb 27, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Rookie question, really aimed at spongy,( coach)
> is there anything I can do about long lasting effects of muscle burn? My damn arms are still burning from Saturday’s workout. 4 days later I’m still sore as hell. Just suck it up of what?



It's called DOMS, and it's normal. Keep training, but don't expect to break any PRs.

This only happens because you are doing things you are not used to. Shouldn't happen again unless you are training really hard.

Also, DOMS is not required for hypertrophy or strength gains, so don't worry if next time it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 27, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> It's called DOMS, and it's normal. Keep training, but don't expect to break any PRs.
> 
> This only happens because you are doing things you are not used to. Shouldn't happen again unless you are training really hard.
> 
> Also, DOMS is not required for hypertrophy or strength gains, so don't worry if next time it doesn't hurt.



Thanks for the input


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 28, 2019)

301.4 lbs today.  I don’t see it.. can’t honestly say I feel it.. but I checked then double check then triple checked. 
I will be out of commission tomorrow, I have a series of back injections at 8 am.. wish me luck.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Feb 28, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Wrapping up your diet and training.  You will be eating more calories for sure, but it shouldn't be too hard to consume.  My guess is you're keeping fats pretty darn low right now so we will raise those up some.




Basicly

breakfest 
1/2 cup oats made with milk 2% maybe 2 tablespoons of raisins 
1 medium banana 

lunch
1 cup raw baby carrots 
8 oz grilled chicken Brest lightly seasoned 
fiber 1 bar 

snack 
1 medium size red apple 

dinner 
8 oz grilled chicken Brest on 1 cup white rice plain 


some days I would do broccoli at lunch and a orange for a snack or a cup or oj with breakfast.. minor changes nothing to big.. just stuff to keep it from getting boring .


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 28, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> It's called DOMS, and it's normal. Keep training, but don't expect to break any PRs.
> 
> This only happens because you are doing things you are not used to. Shouldn't happen again unless you are training really hard.
> 
> Also, DOMS is not required for hypertrophy or strength gains, so don't worry if next time it doesn't hurt.




You should get sore from every workout.  If you didnt, try harder.


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> You should get sore from every workout.  If you didnt, try harder.



Clearly you haven’t used enough drugs.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 28, 2019)

Jin said:


> Clearly you haven’t used enough drugs.



Im all natty


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 1, 2019)

I’m still down from yesterday’s encounter with the doctor, my back is all swollen and my right leg is not working right( I’m told it will start working by end of today) .. hopefully tomorrow I’ll be back in the gym.


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2019)

These are the times you need to stick to your good nutrition plan. It's easy and tempting to just grab something shitty when things aren't going perfect. This is where you need to shine bro. You got this.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 2, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> These are the times you need to stick to your good nutrition plan. It's easy and tempting to just grab something shitty when things aren't going perfect. This is where you need to shine bro. You got this.



diet is still doing good.. I do however need to get some red meat back in my life... maybe some fish.. I’m just out of the gym for a day or 2.. we did a temporary nerve blocker in my lower back to diagnose (pinpoint) what’s generating my pain.. well we found it.. and it’s pissed off about it too..


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 2, 2019)

Dollars to doughnuts, your back pain issues begin to dissapate as you lose the weight.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 2, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Dollars to doughnuts, your back pain issues begin to dissapate as you lose the weight.



Correct, but I’m doing some procedures to hide the back pain to allow me to work out.. some of my back pain will never go away, I have permanent damage to my facets and disc, but I damn sure can build core strength to help support my y’all ass and take the pressure off those damage areas .


----------



## Spongy (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok, we are going to start out with the following training.  This is mostly going to be to get you used to the types of lifts we will be doing in the future and will get your muscles, tendons, and ligaments ready for what's the come.

You will be lifting on Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays, and Sundays.  You will follow and A1, B1, A2, B2 schedule but your Sundays workouts will always be Calves and a full body muscle feeder day just meant to push blood into the muscle without traumatizing it.  

SS = Strength Set - One all-out set at maximum weight for 10-16 reps 

DS = Drop Set - One set at maximum weight for 8-12 reps, drop weight by 50ish% and immediately perform as many reps as possible to failure

RS - Regular set - One set of 6-10 reps

I am a firm believer in the idea of progressive overload so this is where keeping track of all your lifts and reps comes in handy.  Each session you will try to beat your previous session in either weight or reps for the same lift.  So you will compare A1 to A1, B1 to B1, etc.

Push I

Dumbbell Incline Bench - RS - 3 Sets - 90 second rest between sets
Machine Flat Press - SS - 2 Sets - 120 second rest between sets
Skull Crushers - RS - 3 sets - 90 second rest between sets
Tricep Pulldown - DS - 1 set (after 2 light warmup sets)
Hack Squats - SS - 2 sets (after 2 light warmup sets) - 150 second rest between sets
Leg extensions - DS - 1 sets (after 2 light warmup sets)


Pull I

Lat pulldown - RS - 3 sets - 90 second rest between sets
Rack Pulls - SS - 2 sets - 120 second rest between sets
Alternating Dumbbell Curl - RS - 3 sets - 60 second rest between sets
EZ Bar Preacher Curl - DS - 1 set (after 2 light warmup sets)
Leg Curls - RS - 3 Sets - 90 second rest between sets
Dumbbell Sumo Squats - RS - 3 Sets - 60 second rest between sets


Push II

Machine Military Press - RS - 3 sets - 90 second rest between sets
Dumbbell Lateral Raises - RS - 3 Sets - 60 second rest between sets
Peck Deck - RS - 3 sets - 90 second rest between sets
Peck Deck - DS - 1 set
Machine Dips - RS - 2 sets - 90 second rest between sets
Leg Press - SS - 2 sets (after 2 light warmup sets) - 120 second rest between sets
Bulgarian Split Squat - DS - 1 set

Pull II

Single Arm Machine Row - RS - 3 Sets - 90 second rest between sets
Bent over Barbell Row - SS - 2 sets - 120 second rest between sets
Low cable row - DS - 2 sets - 120 second rest between sets
Romanian Deadlifts - SS - 2 sets - 120 second rest between sets
Standing EZ bar Curl RS - 3 sets -90 second rest between sets
Dumbbell Hammer Curl - RS - 3 sets - 60 second rest between sets

Calf/Feeder Day

Standing Calf Raises - 1 set - 10 second negatives (controlled lowering from peak position), 10 seconds in "full stretch" (10 seconds paused at the bottom before exploding to peak position), 1 second pause in peak position.  Choose your weight, absolutely as many as possible.  When you think you can't do anymore, do 5 more.  This single set should absolutely, 100% be the hardest, most painful, potentially syncopal episode inducing set you do all week. 

Seated Calf Raises - 3 sets of 15-20 - 4 second negative, 1 second pause in full stretch before exploding to peak

The following lifts are your feeder lifts.  2 sets, 20 reps, 50% load.  Remember, these are just meant to pump blood into the muscles, not to further damage

Machine Chest Press
Low Cable Row
Leg Curls
Leg Extensions 

Cardio:  5 min warmup, 20 minutes intervals, 5 minutes cool down.  5 times per week.  Intervals are 1 minute 70-85% intensity followed by 1 minutes 25-30% intensity


----------



## Spongy (Mar 2, 2019)

So a sample of 4 weeks is like this:

Monday - Push I
Wednesday - Pull I
Friday - Push II
Sunday - Calf/Feeder

Monday - Pull II
Wednesday Push I
Friday Pull I
Sunday - Calf/Feeder

Monday - Push II
Wednesday - Pull II
Friday - Push I
Sunday - Calf/Feeder

Monday - Pull I
Wednesday - Push II
Friday - Pull II
Sunday - Calf/Feeder

Cardio whenever so long as it gets hit 5x per week


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 2, 2019)

Dang.......great work Sponge.  


Cannot wait to see how this goes for Mitch.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 2, 2019)

Diet will start out like this:

Meal 1:
2 Eggs
1 Cup Egg Whites
1 Low carb (Mission Carb Sense) Tortilla
1 Tbsp Peanut Butter
1 Tbsp Sugar Free Jelly

Meal 2
1/2 cup cooked rice OR 4 oz white potato OR 4 oz sweet potato
6 oz chicken breast, 93/7 lean ground beef, 93/7 ground turkey, turkey breast, or top round steak

Meal 3
1/2 cup cooked rice OR 4 oz white potato OR 4 oz sweet potato
6 oz chicken breast, 93/7 lean ground beef, 93/7 ground turkey, turkey breast, or top round steak

Meal 4
1 egg
1 cup egg whites
1 english muffin
1 Tbsp Peanut Butter

Meal 5 (post workout)
1 cup rice OR 8oz sweet potato
6 oz sirloin, 90/10 ground beef, eye of round steak, or top round steak

Meal 6 (close to bedtime)
2 scoops sustained assimilation protein powder (1st Phorm Level-1)
2 rice cakes
2 Tbsp peanut butter

HIGH DAY - SUNDAY

Meal 1:
2 eggs
1 cup egg whites
1 cup non-instant oatmeal (measured dry).  Feel free to add cinnamon, splenda, or any other calorie free things

Meal 2
1 cup cooked rice OR 8 oz sweet potato
6 oz chicken breast, 93/7 lean ground beef, 93/7 ground turkey, turkey breast, or top round steak

Meal 3
1 cup cooked rice OR 8 oz sweet potato
6 oz chicken breast, 93/7 lean ground beef, 93/7 ground turkey, turkey breast, or top round steak

Meal 4
1 egg
1 cup egg whites
1 english muffin
1 Tbsp Peanut Butter

Meal 5 (post workout)
1 cup rice OR 8 oz sweet potato
6 oz sirloin, 90/10 ground beef, eye of round steak, or top round steak

Meal 6 (close to bedtime)
2 scoops sustained assimilation protein powder (1st Phorm Level-1)
2 rice cakes
2 Tbsp peanut butter

INTRAWORKOUT:

Get a 32 oz Nalgene and fill it with water.  Add 1 scoop 1st Phorm Intra-Formance and sip during workout
> Only do this on LIFTING days - so MWFS

Supplements and Assorted:

TRT as doc prescribes - eventually try to move to 2 pins per week if he allows
Multi - 1st Phorm Micro Factor Daily
Creatine - 5g 1st Phorm Creatine Monohydrate Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday
Creatine - 1 scoop 1st Phorm AlphaCre HD PREWORKOUT Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Sunday
Protein - 1st Phorm Level-1 as written

Full disclosure on 1st Phorm products:

I am NOT a rep for the company.  I am NOT a sponsored athlete.  I do NOT work for them in any way, shape, or form.  

I DO know the founder, CEO, main boss man of the company and I DO believe they are some of the finest products on the market.  They have their own manufacturing facility and they are the only company that I am aware of that actually pays the FDA to inspect their facility to ensure compliance and labeling accuracy.  That is why they are the only protein manufacturer that is able to specify "low temperature processed" on their label.  Other companies may list the filtration method on the label, but that does not ensure that the entire process was conducted at a low temperature.  Bottom line, they are one of only 3 brands of supplements I recommend and they are the only one of the brands that offers the type of sustained assimilation protein powder I want you to take.  

Sure, lots of companies state their supplements are manufactured in an FDA REGISTERED facility that is cGMP, but that is not the same as actually being an inspected facility.

1st Phorm sells a ton of other supplements but the only ones I want you taking are:

Level-1 - 2 scoops final meal daily
AlphaCre HD - lift days pre workout
Creatine Monohydrate - non-lift days
Intra-Formance - lift days during workout
Micro Factor (not M-Factor) - every day with meal 1

Please check them out at the following link:

1stphorm.com/hurt

Hurt is a very well respected member of this board, good friend, and he happens to be a brand rep for 1st Phorm (and future 1st Phorm Elite Athlete if I have anything to say about it) so I know he knows the products better than anyone else on this board.  Possibly even better than me as I've only been casually following their product line lately due to schedule craziness.


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2019)

Not questioning you at all, but I'm just genuinely curious as to why there's a lack of veggies. I would've thought they'd be a main part of this diet.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 2, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Not questioning you at all, but I'm just genuinely curious as to why there's a lack of veggies. I would've thought they'd be a main part of this diet.



He will be taking a very very inclusive multi and there is no need for veggies in this beginning phase.  Remember, this is just the start and changes will be made as needed moving forward.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 2, 2019)

I forgot to mention that you WILL gain weight initially on this diet.  Do not be alarmed.  You have been at a significant deficit and right now we are going to focus on good eating habits and habitual consumption.  You should start losing weight (fat) again once your glycogen and hydration evens out.


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Remember, this is just the start and changes will be made as needed moving forward.



So I'm reading this as veggies will be a tool to use in the future, to fight hunger? 

I'm just insanely curious for knowledge when it comes to the nutritional aspect of body composition.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 2, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> So I'm reading this as veggies will be a tool to use in the future, to fight hunger?
> 
> I'm just insanely curious for knowledge when it comes to the nutritional aspect of body composition.



Potentially.  He shouldn't be hungry at this intake.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 2, 2019)

Any specific way I can cook the eggs for the meals? 
The protines I will grill but I can’t do raw eggs .. im a puss I know.


----------



## Trump (Mar 2, 2019)

Think its only rocky balboa that drinks eggs



Mitchpdavis said:


> Any specific way I can cook the eggs for the meals?
> The protines I will grill but I can’t do raw eggs .. im a puss I know.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 2, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Any specific way I can cook the eggs for the meals?
> The protines I will grill but I can’t do raw eggs .. im a puss I know.



Dont do raw egg whites lol.  Protein absorption goes down by around 50%.  I just scramble them all together


----------



## Hurt (Mar 2, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Diet will start out like this:
> 
> Meal 1:
> 2 Eggs
> ...




This is awesome! Mitch you’re in good hands brother - Spongy is the best, hands down.

Happy to answer any of your questions regarding the 1st Phorm products - just hit me up!


----------



## Viduus (Mar 2, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Potentially.  He shouldn't be hungry at this intake.



Have’nt read the latest posts but had to laugh and reply to this one... 

My months on Spongey’s plan had me eating more then I’ve ever eaten in my life. I was so full it felt like a (minor) chore but I kept loosing more weight. 

F*** veggies... plenty of other good food in ‘em.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 2, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Correct, but I’m doing some procedures to hide the back pain to allow me to work out.. some of my back pain will never go away, I have permanent damage to my facets and disc, but I damn sure can build core strength to help support my y’all ass and take the pressure off those damage areas .



As we discussed, I got into this due to disc issues as well. The only exercise I avoid is doing seated traps. Squats etc. are fine but that one I can feal the spinal compression on.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 3, 2019)

So the workout and diet plan are completely doable, I’m ok taking the 1st phorm however it will have to wait till my next paycheck ( I am just a medic, we don’t really get paid that much.) I’d say next Friday I’ll order the stuff.  But the rest of it I can start on Monday.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 3, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> So the workout and diet plan are completely doable, I’m ok taking the 1st phorm however it will have to wait till my next paycheck ( I am just a medic, we don’t really get paid that much.) I’d say next Friday I’ll order the stuff.  But the rest of it I can start on Monday.



I totally get it and no worries.  Make sure you use the link I posted and it shows hurt as your legionnaire at the top of the website.  The stats are tracked and we're trying to bolster our brother up.  They also have a tendency to throw in a couple cheap extras if you do!


----------



## Spongy (Mar 3, 2019)

1stphorm.com/hurt


----------



## Spongy (Mar 3, 2019)

Also, for what it is worth, your grocery bill will likely be lower due to the repetitiveness of your meals.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 3, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I totally get it and no worries.  Make sure you use the link I posted and it shows hurt as your legionnaire at the top of the website.  The stats are tracked and we're trying to bolster our brother up.  They also have a tendency to throw in a couple cheap extras if you do!




Right I spoke to Hurt already and I’m onboard, as I see it for now it’s all or nothing. I will do what I can on the work out, I feel some of them may be a bit more than my back will handle. However if that means doing air squats until I can start adding weight then so be it,  dead lift is another killer, but I’ll start small and build up.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 3, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Right I spoke to Hurt already and I’m onboard, as I see it for now it’s all or nothing. I will do what I can on the work out, I feel some of them may be a bit more than my back will handle. However if that means doing air squats until I can start adding weight then so be it,  dead lift is another killer, but I’ll start small and build up.



I haven't programmed any standard squats or deadlifts.  the sumo squats will feel completely different than standard and you're doing then with dumbbells instead of barbell.  The RDLs and Rack Pulls we will just have to play by ear.  Just keep me posted


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 3, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I haven't programmed any standard squats or deadlifts.  the sumo squats will feel completely different than standard and you're doing then with dumbbells instead of barbell.  The RDLs and Rack Pulls we will just have to play by ear.  Just keep me posted



hmm.. well looks like I’ll be doing some googling to make sure I know what all of it is then, no worries, I’m pretty resourceful, plus I feel the fellas following along wouldn’t mind helping out if need be. 
I really appreciate this spongy . You have no idea.


----------



## Trump (Mar 3, 2019)

Everyone who is following this thread will give you all the help you need Mitch. You got the whole board behind you. 



Mitchpdavis said:


> hmm.. well looks like I’ll be doing some googling to make sure I know what all of it is then, no worries, I’m pretty resourceful, plus I feel the fellas following along wouldn’t mind helping out if need be.
> I really appreciate this spongy . You have no idea.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 3, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> hmm.. well looks like I’ll be doing some googling to make sure I know what all of it is then, no worries, I’m pretty resourceful, plus I feel the fellas following along wouldn’t mind helping out if need be.
> I really appreciate this spongy . You have no idea.



My pleasure my man!  All I ask is keeping this log up to date (good job so far) and send some customers my way if you know anyone!  I only take a limited number of online clients and it's mostly via word of mouth.  My email is in my signature!


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 3, 2019)

Trump said:


> Everyone who is following this thread will give you all the help you need Mitch. You got the whole board behind you.


This is fact brother


----------



## Viduus (Mar 3, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> hmm.. well looks like I’ll be doing some googling to make sure I know what all of it is then, no worries, I’m pretty resourceful, plus I feel the fellas following along wouldn’t mind helping out if need be.
> I really appreciate this spongy . You have no idea.



I’m big on sumo squats lately. Even with just light dumbbells, you’re going to feel them on the inside of your legs. They build up fast and chew through calories. Have fun with these little nightmares!


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 4, 2019)

So what shall I do about the meal #6 until I get my sustained protein?


----------



## Spongy (Mar 4, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> So what shall I do about the meal #6 until I get my sustained protein?



12oz fat free plain greek yogurt mixed with 2tbsp peanut butter.  Skip the rice cakes.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 4, 2019)

Spongy said:


> 12oz fat free plain greek yogurt mixed with 2tbsp peanut butter.  Skip the rice cakes.




No problem


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 4, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Ok, we are going to start out with the following training.  This is mostly going to be to get you used to the types of lifts we will be doing in the future and will get your muscles, tendons, and ligaments ready for what's the come.
> 
> You will be lifting on Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays, and Sundays.  You will follow and A1, B1, A2, B2 schedule but your Sundays workouts will always be Calves and a full body muscle feeder day just meant to push blood into the muscle without traumatizing it.
> 
> ...



I’m  going over some things to make sure I know what it is and how to do it, and that’s when I realize I may need to find a new gym.. the YMCA is kinda child’s play... some of this.. flat machine press and seated 1 armed row I won’t really be able to do I dont think, the machine dips I know we don’t have. And traditional dips are out of the question for right now.. I’m just too weak 
So this first week will be me trying to adjust to the new style of eating and new workouts, while in search for a much larger gym..


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 4, 2019)

And maybe I’m over thinking it but what can I use for seasoning? For like the ground beef?


----------



## Spongy (Mar 4, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> And maybe I’m over thinking it but what can I use for seasoning? For like the ground beef?



I use taco seasoning in moderation.  hot sauce is another good option.  Any sugar free rubs and seasonings are ok.  Dont go crazy with salt, but you dont have to avoid it either.  I eat almost the same thing every day but what I do is take about 3 big top round steaks, 1 cup or so of beef brother, 1 jar of pepperocinis (including liquid) and a generous shake of italian herbs.  Cook low in crock pot for at least 8 hours overnight, then shred it and let it keep cooking while I'm getting ready for the day.  That gives me about 5 meals worth of super lean red meat.  I do the same thing with chicken breast.  Ground sirloin is just seasoned with pepper and some salt, then I douse it with Cholula or Frank's.  Ground turkey is taco seasoning.  I use 1 packet of seasoning per 2lbs of ground turkey.

That's pretty much it for me lol.  I'm pretty simple when it comes to seasoning.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 4, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> I’m  going over some things to make sure I know what it is and how to do it, and that’s when I realize I may need to find a new gym.. the YMCA is kinda child’s play... some of this.. flat machine press and seated 1 armed row I won’t really be able to do I dont think, the machine dips I know we don’t have. And traditional dips are out of the question for right now.. I’m just too weak
> So this first week will be me trying to adjust to the new style of eating and new workouts, while in search for a much larger gym..



I’ll PM you to see if I can help with this.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 4, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I use taco seasoning in moderation.  hot sauce is another good option.  Any sugar free rubs and seasonings are ok.  Dont go crazy with salt, but you dont have to avoid it either.  I eat almost the same thing every day but what I do is take about 3 big top round steaks, 1 cup or so of beef brother, 1 jar of pepperocinis (including liquid) and a generous shake of italian herbs.  Cook low in crock pot for at least 8 hours overnight, then shred it and let it keep cooking while I'm getting ready for the day.  That gives me about 5 meals worth of super lean red meat.  I do the same thing with chicken breast.  Ground sirloin is just seasoned with pepper and some salt, then I douse it with Cholula or Frank's.  Ground turkey is taco seasoning.  I use 1 packet of seasoning per 2lbs of ground turkey.
> 
> That's pretty much it for me lol.  I'm pretty simple when it comes to seasoning.



fyi..I have a problem with “assuming “ stuff.. 
so when you asked me if there’s any foods I don’t eat I assume you understand that I already have serious issues with heart burn and acid reflux so anything spicy is pretty much out of the question... but I threw some Tony’s on it with a pinch of mrs dash .. both zero cal..I don’t have to be too fancy with it but just grilled/pan fried meat with nothing on it kinda sucks.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 4, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> fyi..I have a problem with “assuming “ stuff..
> so when you asked me if there’s any foods I don’t eat I assume you understand that I already have serious issues with heart burn and acid reflux so anything spicy is pretty much out of the question... but I threw some Tony’s on it with a pinch of mrs dash .. both zero cal..I don’t have to be too fancy with it but just grilled/pan fried meat with nothing on it kinda sucks.



Your welcome.

https://www.amazon.com/Hughes-Smoke...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B07C3B8JJT

Your dieting life will never be the same.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 4, 2019)

My god this is a lot of food.. I’m in meal 3 and I’m forcing it down.. I haven’t ate this much food in years let alone in the past few weeks .


----------



## Trump (Mar 4, 2019)

Fuelling the fire 



Mitchpdavis said:


> My god this is a lot of food.. I’m in meal 3 and I’m forcing it down.. I haven’t ate this much food in years let alone in the past few weeks .


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 4, 2019)

Trump said:


> Fuelling the fire




Negitive ... nap time!!!! Lol


----------



## CJ (Mar 4, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> My god this is a lot of food.. I’m in meal 3 and I’m forcing it down.. I haven’t ate this much food in years let alone in the past few weeks .




Real food fills you up, like it's supposed to. Unlike processed foods, which are designed to keep you buying more.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 4, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> My god this is a lot of food.. I’m in meal 3 and I’m forcing it down.. I haven’t ate this much food in years let alone in the past few weeks .



Good.  believe it or not, you will start feeling hungry between meals once you get used to that volume.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 4, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Good.  believe it or not, you will start feeling hungry between meals once you get used to that volume.



My god I don’t see how.. I’ll press  on. Im really excited about tonight’s workout.. maybe not so much the cardio but hey.. it needs to happen


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 4, 2019)

Cardio is love.  Soon youll not be able to live without it.  Keep going man.  Doing great!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 4, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Cardio is love.  Soon youll not be able to live without it.  Keep going man.  Doing great!



Not everyone loves it like we do dear!....lol


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 4, 2019)

Great thread ... you're in excellent hands MD .... with Spongy and the entire board ... I was a customer of Spongy's years ago and it changed my life ... 70% to 80% of fitness is nutrition ... many think it is supps or even AAS ... but the truth is its mostly diet .. you've made a KILLER decision to get that piece right from the start ... my only recommendation is to stay positive and embrace the struggle ... no one makes the transition or transformation without first having the right information (you're 1,000% covered there) and then doing your part by putting in the work ... continue to use this log as a source of inspiration ... and make the decision to make it a daily habit ... accountability is everything ... you're off to an excellent start ... keep it rolling!!


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 4, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Not everyone loves it like we do dear!....lol



They would if they stuck to it.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 5, 2019)

mondays log  302.1 lbs


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 5, 2019)

sorry the damn pic came out sideways i dont know wtf i did wrong... this platform isnt happy with my laptop or my ios...


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 5, 2019)

sponge.. i got an issue bud... 5 minutes into my cardio meal # 3 and #4 came back up... shit wasnt pretty... kinda gross i know but its my nature to look into shit like that and i noticed a lot of rice (meal #3) and what looked like ground beef..( also meal #3) and along with a crap load of eggs (meal #4) after a good clean up and some solid mouth wash i did however push through my cardio and my full "Push 1" work out ... super excited about it although my stomach was in knots the whole time. its just a lot of food,  you guys are freaking monsters eating all this in one day.. its kinda funny because you see a fat dude like myself and you tend to think god i bet that guy could eat a horse but i actually dont eat much from the start... and a second note... the Protonix im taking is a PPI ( protein pump inhibitor ) this reduces the amount of stomach acid my body makes... well a normal dose is 1 pill daily.. i take double that.. i think thats why there was so much rice in there still.. im going to cut my dose in half and see what happens.  
SO... i dont want to skip any meals... but if i just cant get a meal down... which meals are the most critical ( dont tell me all of them because i already assume that) but tonight im skipping meal % and im going to try #6 in an hour or so..best i can do for now..


----------



## Viduus (Mar 5, 2019)

Obviously listen to Spongy but you’ll be amazed on how much better your digestion feels on a standard bodybuilding diet. Chicken, rice or egg based meals disappear into you... no bloating etc.

Dial back some of the meds that effect digestion seems like a great idea to me. Listen to your body and Spongy though.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 5, 2019)

Greek yogurt.. not happing ... can’t handle the taste .. sorry I’m not trying to be difficult, and I’m not expecting 5 star dinning but if it’s not some what good I can’t force it down.


----------



## Trump (Mar 5, 2019)

You mix it with the peanut butter??



Mitchpdavis said:


> Greek yogurt.. not happing ... can’t handle the taste .. sorry I’m not trying to be difficult, and I’m not expecting 5 star dinning but if it’s not some what good I can’t force it down.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 5, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Greek yogurt.. not happing ... can’t handle the taste .. sorry I’m not trying to be difficult, and I’m not expecting 5 star dinning but if it’s not some what good I can’t force it down.



Fage Blueberry Açaí or Keyl Lime Pie

You’ll know your dieting when they start tasting like an amazing dessert!


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 5, 2019)

Trump said:


> You mix it with the peanut butter??



Negitive.. and he did tell me to mix it.. smh.. I’ll try it again tomorrow. I’m done for the day.


----------



## Trump (Mar 5, 2019)

It should just taste like thin peanut butter pretty much 



Mitchpdavis said:


> Negitive.. and he did tell me to mix it.. smh.. I’ll try it again tomorrow. I’m done for the day.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 5, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Obviously listen to Spongy but you’ll be amazed on how much better your digestion feels on a standard bodybuilding diet. Chicken, rice or egg based meals disappear into you... no bloating etc.
> 
> Dial back some of the meds that effect digestion seems like a great idea to me. Listen to your body and Spongy though.




So so here’s the deal with my protonix med.. I have what they call chronic gerd. It’s acid reflux .. not heart burn.. we’re not talking “ honey I need a tums or a roaid”.. were talking at night I will wake up with stomach acid foaming out of my mouth , nose, and even my eyes.. the acid your stomach produces is equivalent to battery acid.. it’s brutal... I’ve been this way for a solid 15 years.. even back when I wasn’t a fat ass. ( lot of folks blame it on the weight) 
so im going to drop my morning dose. And hope that it allows me to digest some food faster.. and not wake up foaming at the mouth like a dog with rabies. Maybe getting a better diet plan will help with the acid reflux.. worth a shot I reckon .


----------



## Spongy (Mar 5, 2019)

Brief response as I'm about to train a client.  Swap out the intervals for 35 min steady state at around 135-145 HR.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 5, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> So so here’s the deal with my protonix med.. I have what they call chronic gerd. It’s acid reflux .. not heart burn.. we’re not talking “ honey I need a tums or a roaid”.. were talking at night I will wake up with stomach acid foaming out of my mouth , nose, and even my eyes.. the acid your stomach produces is equivalent to battery acid.. it’s brutal... I’ve been this way for a solid 15 years.. even back when I wasn’t a fat ass. ( lot of folks blame it on the weight)
> so im going to drop my morning dose. And hope that it allows me to digest some food faster.. and not wake up foaming at the mouth like a dog with rabies. Maybe getting a better diet plan will help with the acid reflux.. worth a shot I reckon .


I have the same issue and I cannot live without my meds. Seriously, waking up drowning in acid is scary as ****. If I miss one dose I can’t stand it. I take esemeprozale and pantoprazole. My throat narrrows without it and I can’t swallow foods. 

I know your pain man. Heavy or lean never changes it for me, it’s always there.


----------



## Jin (Mar 5, 2019)

That’s sounds awful guys. I have run of the mill acid reflux and that sucks.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 5, 2019)

Jin said:


> That’s sounds awful guys. I have run of the mill acid reflux and that sucks.


I’ve had surgery for it but the doc says I blew it out. So I need it again but I’m not taking the downtime for it now


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 5, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I have the same issue and I cannot live without my meds. Seriously, waking up drowning in acid is scary as ****. If I miss one dose I cant stand it. I take esemeprozale and pantoprazole. My throat narrrows without it and I cant swallow foods.
> 
> I know your pain man, vein. Heavy or lean never changes it for me, its always there.




yea its no joke. that burning feeling you get in your lungs is rough.. I was on dexalint for a long time and it worked great but insurance stopped paying for it so it got expensive, the pantoprazole ( protonix)  only worked if I took 2 pills a day... so we will see how this works for me..fingers crossed.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 5, 2019)

Surgery took it away completely for me but only lasted 10 years.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 5, 2019)

Damn...sorry you guys are dealing with that!! Just do what you can and you’ll get there!!


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 6, 2019)

I need ideas on how to cook these damn eggs.. scrambled eggs twice a day sucks


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 6, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> I need ideas on how to cook these damn eggs.. scrambled eggs twice a day sucks



Poach over easy...that's my favorite!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2019)

Bake them in muffin pans with greens.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 6, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Bake them in muffin pans with greens.



Cant have any greens


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 6, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Poach over easy...that's my favorite!




Oh my gawd!!! Nooooo.. I can’t do any runny egg... I’m so screwed.. eggs are not my favorite at all they suck. The struggle is real


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 6, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Oh my gawd!!! Nooooo.. I can’t do any runny egg... I’m so screwed.. eggs are not my favorite at all they suck. The struggle is real




Well hell dear......put them in a shake then...can cover taste!!!!! lol


----------



## CJ (Mar 6, 2019)

Throw some salsa on them.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 6, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> Well hell dear......put them in a shake then...can cover taste!!!!! lol




Good lord that’s gotta be gross.. I’ve gotta figure something out ..


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 6, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Good lord that’s gotta be gross.. I’ve gotta figure something out ..



Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 6, 2019)

301.6 today 
 I couldn’t finish my eggs in meal #4 and I have been extremely exhausted all day. 
I got meal 5 down and I’m beating my head against the wall thinking about this yogurt and Penut butter..


----------



## Trump (Mar 6, 2019)

For the eggs try hard boiled then mash with a spoon then put some of that sauce vid suggested over them and eat them slowly. They should just slide down



Mitchpdavis said:


> 301.6 today
> I couldn’t finish my eggs in meal #4 and I have been extremely exhausted all day.
> I got meal 5 down and I’m beating my head against the wall thinking about this yogurt and Penut butter..


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 6, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> I need ideas on how to cook these damn eggs.. scrambled eggs twice a day sucks


Hard boil and down em. Don’t think about it, use another food that you like as a treat for eating them. 

Same with yogurt. Dude I ****in hate yogurt but snake turned me on to it and I’ve been eating it ever since. It’s disgusting, but when it’s part of the meal I eat it first. And I eat it fast. It’s like these guys said, the food is fuel, don’t think about it in any other way. If we ate foods we liked all the time, we’d never progress. You got this.


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2019)

Runny/soft scrambled go down easiest for me.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 6, 2019)

So I did egg omelet this morning.. worked out great for me.. 
still cant get the yogurt shit to work out but honestly I was so damn full last night I was hurting.. so maybe today after a solid workout I’ll be able to do some good.. thanks y’all.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 6, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Good lord that’s gotta be gross.. I’ve gotta figure something out ..



This is kind of funny. I can’t wait to fast forward to a year from now and see what stuff you eventually start considering normal.

I’m now at a point we’re I just throw cold quick oats into a plastic cup, add water and a spoon and hit the road. So much faster then dishes and microwaves etc. 

God only knows what blender creations Jen has done over the years! (Probably gooey green healthy stuff)

On a serious note, Spongey is huge on providing options for different foods. We all know compliance is key and if you don’t enjoy it you won’t stick to it.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 6, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> So I did egg omelet this morning.. worked out great for me..
> still cant get the yogurt shit to work out but honestly I was so damn full last night I was hurting.. so maybe today after a solid workout I’ll be able to do some good.. thanks y’all.


That’ll go. Eventually you will be starving by your next meal. I’m to a point with food that I don’t use seasoning, I don’t doctor it, I just eat it. There are some foods I eat that I enjoy, so I eat them last and savor it. Everything else goes in as quickly as possible.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2019)

If you don't like eggs talk to spongy about a sub. He wants you to adhere and succeed, sometimes that means swapping out some foods. No biggie.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Hard boil and down em. Don’t think about it, use another food that you like as a treat for eating them.
> 
> Same with yogurt. Dude I ****in hate yogurt but snake turned me on to it and I’ve been eating it ever since. It’s disgusting, but when it’s part of the meal I eat it first. And I eat it fast. It’s like these guys said, the food is fuel, don’t think about it in any other way. If we ate foods we liked all the time, we’d never progress. You got this.



I used to eat hard boiled eggs for breakfast for years. Got to a point where I couldn't take the nasty dry yolks anymore. So I started removing a couple of the yolks and adding butter and a couple more egg whites to bump the protein back up. Made it way easier to eat. Little Sriracha too.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 6, 2019)

Viduus said:


> This is kind of funny. I can’t wait to fast forward to a year from now and see what stuff you eventually start considering normal.
> 
> I’m now at a point we’re I just throw cold quick oats into a plastic cup, add water and a spoon and hit the road. So much faster then dishes and microwaves etc.
> 
> ...



lmao...just blend shit and move on!!!!:32 (20):


----------



## CJ (Mar 6, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> lmao...just blend shit and move on!!!!:32 (20):



I have to blend my veggies when trying to gain weight. There's no room in m'belly for all that food!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 6, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I have to blend my veggies when trying to gain weight. There's no room in m'belly for all that food!



Exactly...I'm the same way...I can't even eat a cup of oats...blend it...and down it goes!


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 7, 2019)

I’m all in the gym just looking around ... I got zero energy... I just wanna go to sleep.. super full belly . 
Smh


----------



## The Tater (Mar 7, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> I’m all in the gym just looking around ... I got zero energy... I just wanna go to sleep.. super full belly .
> Smh



I cant train on a full stomach. I usually eat a little something preworkout and a meal afterwards. Keep your foot in the gas man.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 7, 2019)

The Tater said:


> I cant train on a full stomach. I usually eat a little something preworkout and a meal afterwards. Keep your foot in the gas man.




Man with the way my schedule plays out I kinda don’t have much choice... I try to give it a good 30 minutes between my meal and my work out but sometimes that just don’t happen..

hell im kicking holes through the floor board bruh I ain’t stopping for sh**


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 7, 2019)

First mile marker has been meet I broke the 300lbs mark!!! Came in at 299.9 today! 
Ain’t that a kick in the nuts! 1 ounce under lol..


----------



## Trump (Mar 7, 2019)

I get this a lot when I train after wirk, you need to just get your head down and push trough. It’s not going to be easy 



Mitchpdavis said:


> I’m all in the gym just looking around ... I got zero energy... I just wanna go to sleep.. super full belly .
> Smh


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 7, 2019)

Trump said:


> I get this a lot when I train after wirk, you need to just get your head down and push trough. It’s not going to be easy



yea it’s a rea sob.. no preworkout , full belly, and after a long day.. it’s no joke.. but it’s worth the struggle.. I’ll get my pre workout ordered this weekend and that will make a big difference I hope. 

I will say though.. I was actually hungry today.. couldn’t finish all my yogurt but I was hungry for meal #5...


----------



## Trump (Mar 7, 2019)

A strong black coffee might help pre workout for now Mitch 



Mitchpdavis said:


> yea it’s a rea sob.. no preworkout , full belly, and after a long day.. it’s no joke.. but it’s worth the struggle.. I’ll get my pre workout ordered this weekend and that will make a big difference I hope.
> 
> I will say though.. I was actually hungry today.. couldn’t finish all my yogurt but I was hungry for meal #5...


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 7, 2019)

Trump said:


> A strong black coffee might help pre workout for now Mitch



Might try this, spongy didn’t say anything about what I can and can’t drink so it’s been nothing but water , no milk , no juice, no nothing... 
but I don’t guess coffee would hurt any..


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 7, 2019)

I could really use a recommendation on a back brace for lifting, the rack lifts kinda screwed my back up some, and also gloves.. I’m a split worker, I do building maintenance and I’m a medic, so I’m use to working with my hands but I did the rack lifts last night with 295 on and it about destroyed my grip for the rest of the night. 
Think I’ll check academy???


----------



## Viduus (Mar 7, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> I could really use a recommendation on a back brace for lifting, the rack lifts kinda screwed my back up some, and also gloves.. I’m a split worker, I do building maintenance and I’m a medic, so I’m use to working with my hands but I did the rack lifts last night with 295 on and it about destroyed my grip for the rest of the night.
> Think I’ll check academy???



Work on form and lower the weight.

You want to pull your shoulder blades together which pulls your shoulders back. Then have a curvebin your lower back that’s arching backwards (opposite of a slouch). Kip your chin up. This form will brace your back naturally.

google cat back Deadlift and do the exact opposite for all pull work including pull downs.  Well the back arch... with oulldowns you’ll want to move your shoulder blades depending what you’re targeting but I guess I mean - get used to that back position.

As for not having energy, you’re on a calorie deficit and your body is getting lots of new stimulus... it’s going to feel down. Learn the difference between, I’m tired and my body is screwed and I need a rest day. 99% of the time it’s the first, you aren’t training intense enough yet to really kill your body. 

When you get in the gym, aknowledge how your feeling and start a little slower. Keep the em weight down and let your body feel some of the lifting. The majority of the time your body will “switch on” and you’ll get an energy rush and your workout will turn out great. Just ease in.

Biggest things that effect my energy level: sleep, calories and sunburns.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 7, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Work on form and lower the weight.
> 
> You want to pull your shoulder blades together which pulls your shoulders back. Then have a curvebin your lower back that’s arching backwards (opposite of a slouch). Kip your chin up. This form will brace your back naturally.
> 
> ...



sounds great, I’ll try it out thanks a lot


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 8, 2019)

301.2 in uniform... 


lets talk streaching .. should I be stretching daily ? Multiple times a day? Or only when I work the muscle?


----------



## Viduus (Mar 8, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> 301.2 in uniform...
> 
> 
> lets talk streaching .. should I be stretching daily ? Multiple times a day? Or only when I work the muscle?



Lots of theories on this one... some people never stretch while methodologies like DC or FST have insane stretching. 

Personally, I don’t think you should worry much about it at this point. Maybe if you have right hamstrings then work those with goodmornings etc.

Others may feel strongly that you should.


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> 301.2 in uniform...
> 
> 
> lets talk streaching .. should I be stretching daily ? Multiple times a day? Or only when I work the muscle?



Stretching is great. 

That being said said it should probably be on the very bottom of your priority list. 

Diet
exercise
sleep

these are critical. Don’t put too much on your plate at once.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 8, 2019)

Hmmm...given your current body composition and previous lack of training I would say there is nothing wrong with stretching out on a daily basis.  

Recently had a friend of my boys start joining us in the gym and when he attempts to touch his toes he can make it to his knees.  You don't want a restriction on your mobility like that.  To Jin's point I wouldn't stretch instead of exercise, but add to your daily regimen.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 8, 2019)

Day 5 and I’m so damn exhausted I can’t stay steal without nodding out. Tried coffee.. no dice.. wth? This can’t be normal?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 8, 2019)

Mitchpdavis said:


> Day 5 and I’m so damn exhausted I can’t stay steal without nodding out. Tried coffee.. no dice.. wth? This can’t be normal?


Hey Mitch you have to push through buddy.  You're completely changing everything you eat to include volume and adding a far more intensive exercise routine than you're used to.  It takes time to adjust, you didn't get to your highest weight overnight.

How are you sleeping?


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 8, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Hey Mitch you have to push through buddy.  You're completely changing everything you eat to include volume and adding a far more intensive exercise routine than you're used to.  It takes time to adjust, you didn't get to your highest weight overnight.
> 
> How are you sleeping?



man I sleep great from 9:30 ish 10pm to about 6 am .. but I’m just drained.. boss asked me if I was sick today.. said I looked pail and run down.. 
i fadded our at my desk during my lunch, then started nodding out while driving home..


----------



## Viduus (Mar 9, 2019)

HWC is dead on. Make sure you’re get a good nights rest. That doesn’t mean a lazy day but make sure you get 8+ hours of sleep. Your body needs to recover from incense workouts.

Cardio and a calorie deficit alone will make you feel really run down. The trick is to learn the difference between feeling rundown from cutting and rundown to the point you aren’t recovering and your body will start to protect itself. (You aren’t there yet)

Whats your average weekly weight Loss? You’ll want to run it by Spongy. To drastic of a lose will be counter productive and leave you rundown past that point I mentioned. You want to lose just the right amount to maximize the loss without overdoing it. As we mentioned, time is the biggest aid.

This is hard.... one day you’ll learn to love it and you’ll miss it when you take breaks.

Edit: just saw the 8 hours of sleep. Try and get an extra hour. If that doesn’t help and your weight loss isn’t excessive.... we’ll it sucks but power through it.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 9, 2019)

Viduus said:


> HWC is dead on. Make sure you’re get a good nights rest. That doesn’t mean a lazy day but make sure you get 8+ hours of sleep. Your body needs to recover from incense workouts.
> 
> Cardio and a calorie deficit alone will make you feel really run down. The trick is to learn the difference between feeling rundown from cutting and rundown to the point you aren’t recovering and your body will start to protect itself. (You aren’t there yet)
> 
> ...




Yea my sleep schedule is good, my weight drop rate isn’t too dramatic so I’m told, it’s just a matter of getting use to it I guess... The foods I’m eating are beating my ass into the ground.. 

i just woke woke up from a solid 4-5 hour nap... it was totally unexpected.. I just laid on the couch for a few minutes waiting on my wife to come home... next thing I know I’m waking up to my kids telling me good night.. screwed my diet up, screwed my workout schedule up.. I’m so pissed off !! 

Im going to bed , tomorrow is a new day, I’ll start it off right and push through it and see how it works. 

Weight for today is 301.4


----------



## Viduus (Mar 9, 2019)

Obviously make sure you don’t impact your job. Taking care of your family is job one. Might even think about giving your Bose a head start up that you’re trying to lose weight for health reasons and that he shouldn’t hesitate to let you know if it impacts your job in any way.

keep in mind napping is another way your body lowers its caloric need. If you drop your calories but your daily activity gets reduce by always being sluggish and napping, you’re defeating the point. You burn the most calories just moving around being busy being alive on a given day. 

A four hour hour extra nap once or twice a week to aid recovery is probably ok. If it’s falling asleep at the wheel or during work, cut some cardio. (Again, after you discuss with Spongy)

At the end of they day, you know yourself well enough to judge the line. Maybe start slower and then raise the intensity. Most on here would say to stick with it but ultimately you have to figure out what levels going to keep you doing this for the next year or two. (To start)


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 9, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Obviously make sure you don’t impact your job. Taking care of your family is job one. Might even think about giving your Bose a head start up that you’re trying to lose weight for health reasons and that he shouldn’t hesitate to let you know if it impacts your job in any way.
> 
> keep in mind napping is another way your body lowers its caloric need. If you drop your calories but your daily activity gets reduce by always being sluggish and napping, you’re defeating the point. You burn the most calories just moving around being busy being alive on a given day.
> 
> ...



man I just got a solid 12 hours of sleep... I haven’t done  that in years. My body hurts from being in bed so long,  family is good, wife is backing me up 110% , boss can kiss my fat ass.  I got a 4 hour nap plus 12 hours of sleep , my head hurts I’m hungry as hell. 
Im not giving up I’ll keep pushing, but I’m not Superman either.


----------



## Trump (Mar 9, 2019)

Go on Mitch you can do this shit, head down and keep going everything will come together with enough determination 



Mitchpdavis said:


> man I just got a solid 12 hours of sleep... I haven’t done  that in years. My body hurts from being in bed so long,  family is good, wife is backing me up 110% , boss can kiss my fat ass.  I got a 4 hour nap plus 12 hours of sleep , my head hurts I’m hungry as hell.
> Im not giving up I’ll keep pushing, but I’m not Superman either.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 9, 2019)

Give me a brief outline of what a training day looks like now including meal times and I'll see if we need to make some adjustments.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 9, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Give me a brief outline of what a training day looks like now including meal times and I'll see if we need to make some adjustments.



alarm 5:30 am
meal #1 by 6:15 am 
morning meds 
kids on the bus by 715
clock in at work 7:30 ish
meal #2  10:00am
meal #3   2:00pm 
leave work by 5:00 pm 
home by 5:20 
meal #4  by 5:45 
leave for gym by 6:30 ish 
cardio for 30 minutes 
work last for about an hour or less so by 8:30 I’m done and headed back to the house for meal #5
then by 9-9:45 I’m trying meal #6 
then shower and bed by 10-10:30


----------



## Viduus (Mar 9, 2019)

That’s a good day!  You’ll see a lot of people refer to Bodybuilding as a selfish sport - it is. Be grateful your wife is behind you. A lot of people struggle and their spouses sabotage them out of jealous. (It’s really really common)

Keep
in mind the beginning is the hardest part. Over the next two or three months your body will get used to the recovery pattern and the random aches and pains will go away. A lot of us forget what it’s like in the beginning. (I’m newer) After awhile it becomes the exhausted tough feeling - not the aches and pains.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 17, 2019)

Any updates? Still hanging with us?


----------



## Trump (Mar 17, 2019)

I hope he is still hanging in


----------



## CJ (Mar 17, 2019)

Even if something happened, come back and give it another go.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 17, 2019)

Mitch where you at?


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 20, 2019)

My apologies, for not updating.  I did have to stop the diet program and return to eating more normal foods, i added some fruits and vegetables to the mix and backed off the hardcore protein intake. It took about 2 almost 3 days and I started to feel better again, my energy levels cane back and most importantly I was no longer falling asleep while driving or at work( my biggest problem) I don’t know why it was happening.  I think the dramatic change in diet was not accepted by my body.  I ended up not having a bowl movement for 6 days and that ended very badly. 
So I took last week off completely from the gym, I got in a large amount of walking so I didn’t become lazy, and I returned to the gym last Saturday. 
I feel bad that I’ve let spongy down however I think the plan may have been more geared towards an individual that was already in fair shape if not already eating properly. 
I have decided to stick with the current diet plan I’m on which is spony’s just altered to include more fiber. Not too sure if that was an issue before but I know on day 6 I was not a happy camper. And I won’t force myself to eat so much food, I know I know( fuel the fire) but guys that’s just too much for me.. I feel so bloated and weighed down.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 20, 2019)

Also, I’ll stick with the work out  plan, because I couldn’t tell you if I was doing any good or bad in that area . 
Side note I’m still losing weight, 296.3 , I did stall out but I’ve heard that happens from time to time.. 
mans today we did a lumbar nerve ablasion on the right side.. (burn the nerves out so I don’t feel pain)  so hopefully in a week or so I’ll bee 100% again.


----------



## Mitchpdavis (Mar 20, 2019)

Will I try the diet again? Absolutely!! I think I just need to build up to it some.. going from 3 small meals of random foods to 6 solid meals of Whole Foods a day was killer.. I don’t think I was ready for that..


----------



## Trump (Mar 20, 2019)

I am sorry it didn’t work out Mitch but please stick around. I for one still want to see you progress


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 20, 2019)

Agreed.

In the future, remember that Spongy is great to work with.  Instead of disappearing, let him know what you're struggling with and allow him an opportunity to make some changes to help.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 20, 2019)

Thank you for the update.  I make it a general rule to not pursue those who don't continue to provide me with feedback because it's ultimately the individual who needs to put in the work.  I'm pleased you are still making progress and I hope you do continue to keep us updated.  I am happy to change your diet around if you would like to continue working together.  As others have said, compliance is the most important part of any diet and finding a diet that works for you is important.

I never change a diet during the first two weeks because it is pointless to make rapid changes initially, that doesn't mean I haven't been nothing your concerns during the first week.

Please answer honestly...  Did you eat the mission carb sense tortillas and sugar free jelly?  Each tortilla has almost a full days worth of fiber and the jelly has another 3g or so.

Adding 250mg magnesium citrate 3x per day would also most likely have alleviated any constipation.  

The truth is that the most important factor in your success right now is finding something you can stick to.  I wrote a somewhat aggressive diet,  it certainly nothing off the wall or meant for someone already in shape.  It didn't work for you and that's fine.  Just because v1 doesn't work doesn't mean v2 won't.  This is not a one size fits all endeavor and the most important part of my job is finding what work for each client.

So my offer still stands.  More than happy to make changes if you're still willing to put in the work.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 5, 2019)

Mitch, you’re breaking my heart man! I’m holding a radio outside your window and you’re leaving me standing alone!

Come back, I thought we were going to do this?


----------



## Trump (Apr 5, 2019)

I was also excited for this, could of been life changing


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2019)

Some people just aren't at the right point in their lives yet.  It doesn't mean they won't be at some point and it doesn't mean they won't have great success.  For all we know he's out there killing it and down 20 lbs from doing his own thing.  It certainly happens.  The most important thing is that he knows we are all here for him if he needs us.  I'm ready to move forward when he is.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 5, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Some people just aren't at the right point in their lives yet.  It doesn't mean they won't be at some point and it doesn't mean they won't have great success.  For all we know he's out there killing it and down 20 lbs from doing his own thing.  It certainly happens.  The most important thing is that he knows we are all here for him if he needs us.  I'm ready to move forward when he is.



His recent activity date was yesterday morning. He’s still lurking! 

Just wanted him to know we’re all still supporting him and hope he jumps back on to finish what he’s doing. 

(Seems you’re right he’s still working along on his own)


----------



## automatondan (Apr 6, 2019)

Just read through this entire thread from the start. Mitch, you have an amazing opportunity with Spongy and all us guys to support you. Spongy will work with you and change the diet around to something you feel you can do. 

I had a thought, you were drastically changing your diet and activity level.... Do you think your feeling of being rundown and sick might have to do with shocking your body? Years and years of toxins being flushed out of tissue and into the blood stream? Sugar addiction withdrawal perhaps? 

Don't give up dude. The finest gems are the product of incredible amounts of force/pressure. We are here for you brother.


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 6, 2019)

Just read through this thread as well, and man, what a great community we have here at ugbb. Mitch if you’re out there, as you can see, you got a bunch of guys over here pulling for you. It’s a tough journey but definitely do able. Don’t get down on yourself if it’s a bumpy road, remain focused and always remind yourself all the reasons you started.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 6, 2019)

Different opinion here.

You get a FREE shot with an actual coach and you bail? WOW

Come back when you actually want to do something about yourself. PLEASE don't waste this type of opportunity when others would give a nut for the chance. There is no excuse. 

Disappointing at best...


----------

